# Sally's UK



## Luceuk (Apr 8, 2009)

I went into my local Sally's (Sunderland branch) to buy some China Glaze and was told that they are now trade only, as are many of the other branches across the country. Had anyone else heard anything like this? I love Sally's for my nail varnish and hair products!!


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 
I've only just found my local Sally's, and when I rang to enquire about opening times, I was told the same thing and that trade only commences April. It's a shame actually. I made sure I had a good look round while I could and picked up a few bottles of china glaze and O.P.I. Apparently there not all trade. Theres another branch not far from my work place which is staying open to the public, so I'll go there from now on.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this as in the Sally's shop in a town or their outlets in business/industry parks? Because I always thought the outlets were trade only (although this was years ago that I've been to one of those), I'd never of thought they'd do trade only for the shops. 
Have you tried Durham & Newcastle?


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_Is this as in the Sally's shop in a town or their outlets in business/industry parks? Because I always thought the outlets were trade only (although this was years ago that I've been to one of those), I'd never of thought they'd do trade only for the shops. 
Have you tried Durham & Newcastle?_

 
I've been going to the Sunderland one for a while now and the one in Gateshead, both on industrial estates. I will try Durham or Newcastle shops. It was easier for me to pop into the Sunderland one on my way home, I pass it everyday.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm UK based and I get all my nail polishes from
Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment they're great!


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_Is this as in the Sally's shop in a town or their outlets in business/industry parks? Because I always thought the outlets were trade only (although this was years ago that I've been to one of those), I'd never of thought they'd do trade only for the shops. 
Have you tried Durham & Newcastle?_

 

The trade only place is in an industrial park, and the open to the public place is in a shopping centre, so I guess that's what the difference is.


----------



## Redz24 (Apr 10, 2009)

both sally's in my city sell to the public and trade, I was in yesterday and bought china glaze.


----------



## noticethestripe (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm I'd heard this too, but I went in there the other day (cautiously, as I didn't think they'd serve me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and there was nothing mentioned about it being trade only. 

I bought a CHI Silk Infusion and some manicure sticks.. not that that matters. I definitely second going to Head2Toebeauty for all your nail polish needs though, shipping is super quick, even to the UK.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 16, 2009)

I went in today and they said its selected stores only. Only about 4 in the country.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2009)

we have a sallys in lincoln but i've never been in. i might take a trip next week when i've got some free time.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2009)

went into sallys today and they said it was only the big industrial ones that were trade only, got some cracking china glaze nailpolishes x


----------



## pianohno (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll go and check my Sally's soon and let you know!


----------



## sweets4 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Chi products are being discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and so is the queen helena mint masque, cant remember the name, but its only the mint scent/flavour that they are getting rid of in the UK!!


----------



## seabird (Jul 25, 2009)

mine's in a trading estate and they're still open to everyone


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2009)

we have a sallys in our town.. i HOPE they sell China Glaze in ours =)


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 27, 2009)

There is a trade only store near me, and a couple of open to the public ones.

The trade one is amazing though. Its HUUUUGE.

Luckilly I have a trade card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I can go and shop there!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 27, 2009)

There were 2 in Warrington near me.  One recently shut down altogether and the other had a refurb and has been trade only since they re-opened at least 2 months ago now.  The prices don't seem to be as competitive for trade either anymore


----------



## toparistonight (Aug 15, 2009)

Found this thread searching for something online - China Glaze and OPI are both sold in the Reading branch of Sally's (that little one in the alley way next to John Lewis!) but they're ridic. expensive, esp. OPI's! they're about a tenner, the China Glaze's are about £6, i think. Get 'em offline if you can!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 17, 2009)

They also have an Oxford store in Sandy Lane West, selling OPI & China Glaze. Can't bring myslf to pay the ridiculously high prices though


----------



## Miss Lore (Aug 20, 2009)

urgh, headto toe do not accept maestro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn them!!! I got excited for nothing


----------

